# Samsung dlp hl67a750a1



## expilot (Nov 26, 2009)

I bought the Samsung 67" DLP Rear Projection set 11 months ago after much research. The consensus of opinions was the Samsung was the way to go. 
We absolutely LOVE this set. The picture quality is the best I have ever seen.
Question; I notice on the Samsung web site that they no longer offer any DLP rear projection TVs.
Why not?
I am coming up on the end of my warrenty with zero problems so far. I am not normally a believer in extended warranties. Having said that, is it a cause for concern that Samsung no longer sells this type of TV? Was there a basic problem that caused them to stop making them, that I should be worried about? 
I have been so pleased with my Sammi DLP, I just can't understand why they are no longer offered by Samsung.
Any opinions? Should I be concerned, or just cross my fingers and enjoy?
Thanks,
Len
P.S. Just found this great forum and this is my first post.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

All of the manufacturers other than Mitsubishi have given up on rear projection completely in favor of flat panels. They are simply following the trend in purchasing.

As for an extended warranty, that is your choice, depending on whether you feel you need the insurance or not. Generally, they are not a good value. With a Samsung, they may be. Samsung did have lots of problems with their DLP products, largely due to decisions to build them to sell cheap relative to competitors. If you have one of the LED based sets, these seem to have been more reliable than the lamp based sets, but they also have not been in the field as long yet. 

The other point about extended warranties is that you may find it harder and harder to get good service in the future. There has been a trend among the warranty companies and TPAs toward reducing labor rates, increasing the paperwork, using cumbersome parts systems, and generally making life harder for servicers. Many servicers are beginning to drop some of the big warranty companies because they are making it too difficult to do business. The result is the use of larger service contractors that may or may not have a presense in your area. I suggest that any warranty you buy should be researched carefully to find out who in your area provides the service. I just might be some yahoo working out of his garage that can't do much more than swap computer boards.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I always thought that it was a stupid move on manufacturers' part to abandon DLP rear projection. LCD and Plasma cannot match the price point of these sets. You can buy a 65" Rear Projection DLP Mitsubishi for $1400. I don't think there's anything close to that size in LCD yet.. And if there were it would be well over $5000. Yeah it's heavier and ~10 inches deeper. So what? They produce excellent images.

This is the reason why Mitsubishi will be getting my business when it comes time to replace my living room set. I want a 60" set. I could care less about hanging it on the wall. And I don't want to watch my electric meter spin out of control like it would with a plasma.

OK, I'm done bucking the trend now. :bigsmile:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The mitsubishi sales guys that I know seem to be quite happy with their place in the market these days.


----------



## expilot (Nov 26, 2009)

Thank you Icaillo and Mechman for your replies.
My Sammi has the LED light source, which is supposed to be good for like 50,000 hours, which at 8 hours a day is 17 Years!! So presumably that will not be a problem. No screen burn in problem, so the only thing to worry about are those million or so mirrors.
I have never been a fan of extended warranties, and will just cross my fingers and enjoy this great set.
I am glad that Mitsubishi is still making these, but with any luck, by the time this set dies, there will be something way greater out there.
Got to go now and watch some more football in HiDef.
Thanks again,
Len


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Some have reported problems with the LEDs but I have not seen nor heard much about it in the service lists and forums. The parts are not that expensive if you do have a problem in that area anyway.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

lcaillo said:


> The mitsubishi sales guys that I know seem to be quite happy with their place in the market these days.


Indeed, I bet they are! I know I would be. Amazon is selling the 73" Mitsubishi for $1500 today. I'd take that over any lcd or plasma at this point in time. :T


----------



## mpac1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Six years ago I bought a Sammy HL-P4663 at Circuit City.

I opted for the service contract (something I don't usually do) because I felt this was new enough technology it might not be bug-free.

The lamp went out on it within six months. CC would have sent me a new one to install myself (and not have to return the old one-hmmmmm). Since I had bought the warranty, I insisted they do it. Everything ok. Total for this call: $393, close to the $ 499 I paid for the warranty.

Six months later, the set developed a mind of its own regarding turning on and off at random. Pretty spooky when it come on in the middle of the night. Diagnosis: bad light engine. Charge: $1472. Warranty cost recouped in full plus. And I'm pretty sure I could have called them before the warranty ended with another "bad bulb" and they would have sent it to me.

The set has performed flawlessly since then. We are moving and I am planning to put a HT in a dedicated room in our new house. TV of Choice? An 82" Mitsubishi DLP. From a value point, I can't find anything close. That's my story and I'm stickin' to it!!

Andy


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds good Andy! You didn't want to do the front projection thing I take it?


----------



## akan101 (Sep 14, 2009)

I am still thinking that if the feedback of DLP were that good, then why Samsung, Sony , Panny and other big guys stop making it?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

akan101 said:


> I am still thinking that if the feedback of DLP were that good, then why Samsung, Sony , Panny and other big guys stop making it?


As Leonard said:



> They are simply following the trend in purchasing.


----------



## DonnieV (Feb 18, 2010)

I have a 52 inch plasma samsung and I love it as well, not sure why the dlp is not on there anymore.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The main reason that DLP sets are not sold by most vendors is that the trend in marketing has been toward flat panels. The RPTV market was shrinking and the various vendors decided that it was easier to just sell LCDs and a few still sell PDPs. Additionally, most of the DLP makers never really took the products seriously, building them as cheap as possible to stay ahead of the dropping panel prices, and ended up with products that were rather unreliable. Samsung and RCA had so many problems with most of their sets with color wheel, lamp, light tunnel, and ballast failures that it gave the category a black eye in the mind of many consumers.

Currently, only Mitsubishi markets RPTV, and it is perceived to be a niche market. For the money, however, they have some pretty good value products when you consider size and image quality. Other than the pervasive capacitor problems in the first generation of their DLP sets, the Mitsubishi DLPs have been very reliable compared to the other brands with the common color wheel problems of others being virutally non-existent in their sets. They also currently sell their lamps for $99 retail, making that cost issue mostly insignificant.

Many vendors still use DLP in projectors, as it is a very effective and elegant solution to the problem of getting an image to a screen.


----------



## akan101 (Sep 14, 2009)

lcaillo said:


> The main reason that DLP sets are not sold by most vendors is that the trend in marketing has been toward flat panels. The RPTV market was shrinking and the various vendors decided that it was easier to just sell LCDs and a few still sell PDPs. Additionally, most of the DLP makers never really took the products seriously, building them as cheap as possible to stay ahead of the dropping panel prices, and ended up with products that were rather unreliable. Samsung and RCA had so many problems with most of their sets with color wheel, lamp, light tunnel, and ballast failures that it gave the category a black eye in the mind of many consumers.
> 
> Currently, only Mitsubishi markets RPTV, and it is perceived to be a niche market. For the money, however, they have some pretty good value products when you consider size and image quality. Other than the pervasive capacitor problems in the first generation of their DLP sets, the Mitsubishi DLPs have been very reliable compared to the other brands with the common color wheel problems of others being virutally non-existent in their sets. They also currently sell their lamps for $99 retail, making that cost issue mostly insignificant.
> 
> Many vendors still use DLP in projectors, as it is a very effective and elegant solution to the problem of getting an image to a screen.


So you think that Makers of Dlp could not keep up the pace with the LCD/Plasma. Still dlps were inexpensive as compare to plasmas if you take their size. Well i still think DLP technology never really took off.:sarcastic:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I don't understand what you mean by "keep up the pace with te LCD/Plasma." The trend toward marketing flat panels and the consumer demand for them was never a matter of keeping pace. Most of the makers simply shifted to products that had higher market appeal, leaving Mitsubishi the lone player in the RPTV niche.

I am also not sure what "never really took off" means. The DLP RPTV sets were sold by a number of vendors for about 5 years and hundreds of thousands of some models were sold. They had about a 20% market share for several years. DLP is still a viable technology that is used in the majority of projectors and is the technology of choice for the Digital Cinema industry. Seems like it took off pretty well to me.


----------

